# MAC equivalent to Bare Minerals



## SarahRN (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a question.  I currently wear Bare Minerals foundation in Fairly Light in the winter and Light in summer.  I want to switch my makeup to MAC because of the quality and unfortunately there isn't a store or counter nearby (around 3 1/2 hours away is the closest).  Does anyone know what color would be the equivalent to MAC's mineral foundation??  I did a search of the message boards but couldn't find anything, I apologize if there is already information regarding this, but if you could lead me the right way it would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 2, 2008)

I wear BE Fairly Light year round and the MAC NC20 Mineralize liquid is a perfect match for me too.  I haven't tried the MAC mineral powder, but I would guess that the shading would be close.  

Watch out with the switch back to liquid.  Everytime I try to switch back I break out like crazy.  The Mineralize liquid feels great on though!


----------



## SarahRN (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks so much!!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 2, 2008)

i alternate between fairly light+medium beige and wear NC25. Since you wear light that must mean you have a more golden undertone, so you're prob. going to be a NC, as far as the number though you might need to be matched. 

....were you matched as a fairly light-light? because those are both the same as far as being light, medium, etc... light is just more yellow. if you try BE again you're prob. medium beige over the summer


----------



## SarahRN (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm definitely more yellow than golden.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

if you're looking at the loose mineral foundation from mac, the quality isn't very comparable to bare minerals, imho.


----------



## SarahRN (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_if you're looking at the loose mineral foundation from mac, the quality isn't very comparable to bare minerals, imho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  I'm now thinking about getting the liquid mineral foundation as the previous poster mentioned, plus I'll be able to get the 187 everyone raves about to apply it.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 3, 2008)

I was also not too impressed with the loose mineral foundation; however, the mineralized skin finish naturals might be worth looking into. It's powder but not loose powder and I feel it has a better finish than the loose powder. It gives decent/comparable coverage. I am light in BM, and I wear light medium or medium in the MSFN.


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## smithhh (Jan 22, 2009)

NC30 = medium beige


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 22, 2009)

i agree with abbyquack that the loose mineral foundation MAC has doesn't compare to Bare Escentuals (which is the brand I use) and found the MSF Natural provides a nicer coverage..and is less messy. I still prefer Bare Escentuals though over the MSF natural as it provides that nice sheen..whereas the MSF Natural is more of a matte...if that makes sense.


----------

